# [Gelöst] Booting   Error 15: File not found

## linux88

Halloc ich schon wieder,

Ich habe gentoo nochmal auf einen anderen notebook installiert  genau wie bei ersten mal nur leider diesmal ohne erfolg  :Sad: 

beim reboot bekomm ich dise Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Booting 'gentoo Linux x86-3.2.12´
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
> ...

 

Habe schon nach lösungen gesucht http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/grub-error-guide.xml konnte aber nichts ändern.

Habe grub.conf bestens kontrolliert aber keine Fehler gefunden:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux x86-3.2.12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initframs-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo 

```

Ich steh auf den schlauch fall notwendig hier meine fstab:

```

/dev/sda1 /boot          ext2         defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda2 none           swap        sw                     0 0

/dev/sda3    /              ext3 noatime                     0 1

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user              0 0

proc /proc proc defaults                                        0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0
```

in /boot habe ich drinn:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> initframs-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo 
> 
> kernel-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo
> ...

 

Was ist da Los ?Last edited by linux88 on Sun Jun 24, 2012 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

/boot auf einer separaten Partition und vergessen, diese zu mounten?

Ist hd0 wirklich deine sda1? Schau mal in die /boot/grub/device.map.

Außerdem heißt es initramfs und nicht initframs  :Wink: 

----------

## linux88

habe in der device.map:

```
(fd0)  /dev/fd0

(hd0)  /dev/sda
```

stehen

muss dort /dev/sda1 stehen ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> habe in der device.map:
> 
> ```
> (fd0)  /dev/fd0
> 
> ...

 

Hallo,

nein das ist okay so.

Wie sieht denn deine BIOS-Reihenfolge aus?

----------

## linux88

Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive

Notebook Hard Drive

darann kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.

Edit:

ICh habe wohl bei der Instalaltion ein Fehler gemacht kann ja nicht anderes ich werds jetzt nochmal neu versuchen kannja nicht schaden.

Gruß

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> ICh habe wohl bei der Instalaltion ein Fehler gemacht kann ja nicht anderes ich werds jetzt nochmal neu versuchen kannja nicht schaden.
> 
> Gruß

 

Da hast du wohl recht. Eine vernünftige und gut durchdachte Installation die Problemlos abläuft kann nichts ersetzen.

Meine Installation von Gentoo von der aus ich gerade poste habe ich vor ungefähr 10 Jahren installiert. Meine erst

Installation habe ich auch nach ca. 2 Tagen noch einmal entsorgt und bin von Vorne angefangen, natürlich ohne die

Fehler die ich beim ersten mal gemacht habe. Und wenn du dann auch verstanden hast wie es funktioniert wirst du

auch kaum Probleme haben.

MfG

----------

## toralf

Also ich lasse das /boot einfach weg :

```
title Linux 3.4.4-rc1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-3.4.4-rc1  real_root=/dev/sdb3 rootfstype=ext4 reboot=pci resume=/dev/sdb2 init_opts="init single"

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.4.4-rc1

```

 - habe /boot aber auch als separate partition eingerichtet

----------

## Josef.95

Sofern der boot -> .

Symlink vorhanden ist sollte eigentlich beides passen.  

```
ls -l /boot | grep boot

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        1 May 18  2009 boot -> .
```

----------

## py-ro

Den Symlink gibt es Standardmäßig nur schon lange nicht mehr.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Den Symlink gibt es Standardmäßig nur schon lange nicht mehr. ;)

 

Hm nein, kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

Da es mich nun aber auch interessierte hab ich es kurz getestet, und hab die aktuell stable =grub-0.97-r10 Version in ein neues leeres /boot Verzeichnis installiert.

Schaut dann so aus 

```
ls -l /boot

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    1 Jun 23 12:10 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun 23 12:10 grub
```

Sofern grub normal via Gentoo-Ebuild installiert wurde ist also noch alles beim altbewährtem, sprich der Symlink sollte mit angelegt werden :)

----------

## linux88

Also wo der Fehler lag kann ich leider nicht sagen da ich einfach eine komplette neuinstallation vorgenommen habe.

Diesmal hat es auch geklappt.

Die Grub.conf schaut so aus:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux x86-3.2.12 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.2.12-gentoo

```

Diesmal hat alles sofort geklappt.

----------

